
50 Bytes of Code That Took 4 GB to Compile (2013) - ThisIs_MyName
https://randomascii.wordpress.com/2013/08/14/50-bytes-of-code-that-took-4-gb-to-compile/
======
ThisIs_MyName
Proggit thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5t7akn/50_byte...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5t7akn/50_bytes_of_code_that_took_4_gb_to_compile/)

